# "Feelin' good and giving thanks"



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's my experience with the TKAA tourney.

http://robchoi-fishing.blogspot.com/2010/09/feelin-good-and-giving-thanks.html


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree! Awesome tournament - Awesome cause. I had a blast.


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

*My first kayak tournament*

and I will be back! By far the best run tournament of any kind I have ever been in, FIRST CLASS ALL THE WAY. Wayne and his crew did a great job.

I came away with the 1st place spot, croaker, and won a JB Custom Rod!


Again thanks to everyone who donated prizes, and Wayne and his crew.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Well run, tons of sponsors and it went off without a hitch. I caught a 24" trout for first in the speckled trout division and won a Ocean Kayak Prowler Trident 15 courtesy of Appomattox River Company and also picked up an overnight guided float trip on the Susquehanna River in Pa. for smallmouth from Anthracite Outfitters in the raffle !


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*My Hats off to 'em the TKAA Tourney is a class act*

Wayne and company do a fantastic job and I hope he is in some way compensated. The past two years have been the most enjoyable tourney's I have attended. And, though unlike the others posting before me I did not place in any of the multitude of various catagories, it was great fishing for such a worthy cause. The spread put on by the folks at Lake Wright, eaten with REAL silverware was absolutely awesome.

My thanks again for those making it happen and the vendors that participated in giving of the gifts. 

Most likely see ya' all again next year, Tim


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

Great Tournement and Congrats to you Rob. After having to work most of this season and not being able to get on the water really enjoyed reading your posts. I fished this year with the wife and nephew and worked real hard to help them catch fish for the tournement. The wind was rough and the wife and nephew fished hard. Stephen finished 4th in the youth division with his first ever puppy drum. Lenore never took a break and was fishing real hard just Rude was not going to give up a fish for her. Chad made me a beliver in what the tournement was for. I was proud to have fished it and what the entry fee and extra tickets went for.Cant wait for next year....


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

hillbeach said:


> Chad made me a beliver in what the tournement was for. I was proud to have fished it and what the entry fee and extra tickets went for.Cant wait for next year....


Ditto brother. That was some speech. Had me in tears talking about watching them unload those big planes...


----------

